# Best tyres for Audi TT Sport Quattro?



## richie2 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi all,
We are replacing a tyre on the TT, and are getting lots of conflicting advice.
First off, we got an online price at kwik fit for £160 for a Pirelli 235/40w, but kwik fit in our town quoted £240! They said because of "loadings" we need a W60 rating...now I am getting confused ( doesnt take much!)
Also the guy said it was necessary to renew tyres together as different tread depths effected the Diff ratios...hmmmmm, thoughts anyone? And any tyre recommendations? Cheapest source? ( reputable...) :?


----------



## ttqs-marc (Feb 11, 2013)

I would always renew tyres in pairs as the different tread depths can effect the dif...
As for tyre prices have you tried blackcircles or camskill?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

It is always advisable to change in "axle pairs". Having said that when I bought mine, the front had Michelins the rears Contis. The car under hard acceleration would lurch left and right (I would call it torque steer - but not sure if it was). I changed all 4 a year or so later and ever since the car accelerated straight.


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Don't know about best tyres for your car, however i can recommend Eagle F1 Asymmetric 2 as an excellent all round performer.The grip in the wet and dry is very good and the wear rate looks promising. 
The only other tyre i have experience on the TT is the Bridgestone Potenza RE 040, this again has given extremely good performance in all conditions but the trade off has been the wear rate which has been fairly rapid on the two front tyres covering approximatley 10,000 miles with about 2mm of tread left! :? I would expect to get more with the F1 though.  
Nick.


----------



## Danny Wilde (Jul 19, 2012)

Depends how much you want to spend, but at the cheaper end of the scale the Achillies ATR's are well liked here.
See this...

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=315055


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

I like the Pirelli Pzero Rossos and so does my TT


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

Goodyear Eagle F1 AS2 for me. Everyone has their favourites when it comes to tyres. Buy the best you can afford really.


----------



## wolff1 (Jul 25, 2010)

The best are contis no doubt.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

I have been impressed with my conti's, saying that i might go with a goodyear asymmetric next, as i have been very impressed with them in the past. Whatever you do, don't put 225 on instead of 235's, you loose ride quality and they look silly on the qs alloys.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## wolff1 (Jul 25, 2010)

stay with the contis, at least they have board protection..


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Cuprabhoy said:


> I like the Pirelli Pzero Rossos and so does my TT


Me too , but I want achillies !!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

wolff1 said:


> stay with the contis, at least they have board protection..


I assume you mean rim protection. F1 Asymetric2's have the widest rim protection I have seen.


----------



## richie2 (Dec 31, 2012)

I like this Forum, and thats not a Facebook like its a proper one! Anyway, I now need to order online and find someone to fit them. I still dont understand the loading classification; W for weight? 4 Wheel drive therefore higher loadings I assume?


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

http://www.goodyear.eu/home_en/tire-adv ... a-tire.jsp

http://www.goodyear.eu/home_en/tire-adv ... -index.jsp

http://www.goodyear.eu/home_en/tires/ti ... ation=2093

I believe these people know a little about tyres. 

FWIW I'm still using the Contis SP C 2 and 3s. 
But I may try something cheaper, than £120 a corner, next time.


----------



## wolff1 (Jul 25, 2010)

mighTy Tee said:


> wolff1 said:
> 
> 
> > stay with the contis, at least they have board protection..
> ...


depends on description of the tyre,not all have.. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

"w" is the speed rating - tested to circa 170mph

That's why i need "Y" Rated!!! 

http://www.blackcircles.com/general/speedrating


----------



## dtsdesignz (Dec 6, 2011)

I've just put conti contact 3s on all round for £147 per corner all in. Brilliant tyres. Oh and it's on a QS.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

dtsdesignz said:


> I've just put conti contact 3s on all round for £147 per corner all in. Brilliant tyres. Oh and it's on a QS.


Enjoy.


----------



## STUT (May 14, 2012)

Danny Wilde said:


> Depends how much you want to spend, but at the cheaper end of the scale the Achillies ATR's are well liked here.
> See this...
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=315055


Been looking at these today. Hold there own on the testing, but at budget price. Seem to be creating up in price though which could be a marketing strategy to get name out.


----------

